# Billing for a Wheelchair assessment



## Donnaham (Sep 10, 2010)

We are a freestanding outpatient rehab facility.  We have a patient that is coming for a wheelchair assessment.  What is the appropriate CPT codes to use.  Is it 97001 and 97542?  Any help will be much appreciated!


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Sep 10, 2010)

Donnaham said:


> We are a freestanding outpatient rehab facility.  We have a patient that is coming for a wheelchair assessment.  What is the appropriate CPT codes to use.  Is it 97001 and 97542?  Any help will be much appreciated!



97542=The health care provider assesses the patient for the type and size of a wheelchair or trains the patient in the proper wheelchair skills (e.g., propulsion, safety techniques).


----------

